# ارجو من مهندسين الملتقى الافاضل مشاركتى فى اقتراح النظام الانشائى



## م احمد عيسي (16 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحية طيبة و بعد ,,,,,,,
اخوانى الافاضل مهندسين ملتقى المهندسين العرب الكبار و الذين يمتازو بخبرات لا يخبونها بل يسعونا فى زيادة العلم و المعرفة 
اقدم لكم اليوم مشروع بحاول انمى قدراتى فى التصميم شوية فجبت مشروع وأقترحت النظام الانشائى و عرضتة عليكم اليوم لكى اتناقش معكم واستفيد من خبراتكم الجميله 
 المسقط الافقى للدور الاول الذى من خلالة 
يعطى انشائى الأرضى 









أنشائى الدور الارضى 






و باقى الأسقاطات و الأنشائى المقترح بالرابط التالى 


http://www.mediafire.com/?cho58d23uu2frxa​


----------



## م . أبو بكر (16 يناير 2011)

لماذا استخدمت Flat Slab .. لا أرى حاجة لها .. يمكنك حل الموضوع ببلاطات هوردي عادية


----------



## m31772008 (16 يناير 2011)

اخى العزيز 
واضح من التصمي المعمارى انه مبنى سكنى عدة ادوار متكررة
فى البداية احب ان اعرفك انك لو اعطيت هذا المبنى ل 10 مهندسين سيقومون بعمل 10 تصميمات مختلفة لانى كل مهندس له راية فى النظام الانشائى للمبنى لكن....
لابد من الوضع فى الحسبان التكلفة المادية للمبنى وانا ارى من وجهة نظرى ان البلاطات اللاكمرية مكلفة جدا ويفضل ان تكون كمرات وبلاطات عادية لان البحور قصيرة وتوزيع الاعمدة ممتاز ومن اجل سقوط الحمامات ايضا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 يناير 2011)

m31772008 قال:


> اخى العزيز
> واضح من التصمي المعمارى انه مبنى سكنى عدة ادوار متكررة
> فى البداية احب ان اعرفك انك لو اعطيت هذا المبنى ل 10 مهندسين سيقومون بعمل 10 تصميمات مختلفة لانى كل مهندس له راية فى النظام الانشائى للمبنى لكن....
> لابد من الوضع فى الحسبان التكلفة المادية للمبنى وانا ارى من وجهة نظرى ان البلاطات اللاكمرية مكلفة جدا ويفضل ان تكون كمرات وبلاطات عادية لان البحور قصيرة وتوزيع الاعمدة ممتاز ومن اجل سقوط الحمامات ايضا


 
أحيانا تكون متطلبات معمارية أو من المالك نفسه ... فمثلا يريد وجود reception بمساحة كبيرة بدون كمرات ...


----------



## م احمد عيسي (16 يناير 2011)

_*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *_


 _*فى البداية أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للمهندس ابو بكر*_ على مجهوداتة الجبارة وأسأل الله ان يبارك لك في علمك وعملك وأن يجعل ذلك في موازيين حسناتك،ومهما كتبت من كلمات شكر وثناء فلن اوفيك حقك
​* وأنت هنا تضفي للساحة الهندسية كنزاً ثميناً، 
و اشكر كلا من *m31772008 
و mecheil.edwar الذى اسمع عنه الجميل و الجميل 

فى البداية 

م ابو بكر و سؤال حضرتك لماذا اخترت الflat slab 

-على حد علمى بالبلاطة ال flat و hollow block 
نستخدمها اذاكانت المسافة تتراوح بين 6 الى 12 م 
و لجوئى لهذا النوع من البلاطة تكون مفضلة معماريا لعدم وجود كمرات و كذالك امكانية وضع حوائط فى اى مكان داخل المبنى و لسهولة تنفيذها 
وكذالك ال بلاطة الهوردى ففى البلاطات ذات المساحات الكبير ة يكون ال deflection البلاطة كبير جدا و لتقليلة يجب زيادة الts للبلاطة مما يسبب زيادة فى الوزن ومما يسبب عنة زيادة فى moment و ممايسبب عنه زيادة فى التسليح و مما يسبب عنه زيادة فى التكلفة 
لذا نحتاج فى هذه الحالة لنوع من البلاطات تكون ال t كبيرة لتقليل ال deflection وفى نفس الوقت يكون وزنها خفيف وبهذا يكون اقتراح حضرتك فى تصميم البلاطة هوردى جميل و مثالى جدا ولكنى حبيت اصمم جزء من المنشاء يكون flat وجزاء اخر solid 
ففى الون الآزرق لقيت ان لا يوجد مشاكل فى تصميمة flat slab وكذالك فى الون الاصفر اقترحت ان يكون فى هذا الجزاء بلاطة solid slab لوجود كمرات 





ثانيا م m31772008

- شكرا لمرورك و اقتراحك و لكن ان كان من ضمن عيوب ال flat انها مكلفة فمن ضمن عيوب البلاطة ال solid وجود كمرات ولكن هذا يرجع فعلا على حسب المالك و رائية و ما على المهندس التصميمى الا ان يضع راية فى الحسبان و يبداء تصميمة الصحيح 

ثالثا م mecheil.edwar 

- شكرا لمشاركتك و اقتراحك و انا فعلا رئى كان كدة من الاول ان المساحات الكبيرة لا يفضل وجود كمرات

ارجو منكم استكمال النقاش 
فى النهاية 
* فلا أملك الا الدعاء لكم و لأعضاء الملتقى جميعا الذين يبذلون من أوقاتهم الثمينة ليفيدوا إخوانهم ويزكوا العلم الذي وهبهم الله سبحانه
فأسأل الله أن يوفقكم لما يحب ويرضى وأن يبارك لكم في وقتكم وعلمكم وألا يضيع جهدكم *​


----------



## م . أبو بكر (16 يناير 2011)

أخي الفاضل ، بارك الله بك و نحن بإذن الله أخوة .

تستطيع بدون حرج كما أرى من المخططات أن تستخدم بلاطة هوردي باتجاه واحد بسماكة أقدرها بـ ( 28 سم ) ( 20 بلوك + 8 سم خرسانة ) .

و ستكون الكمرات مدفونة في هذه البلاطة و لن تظهر إلا في المحيط الخارجي حيث يستخدم كمرات بعرض 20 سم تبقى مخفية في الجدار .

و يمكن في الأماكن السامحة ( و أراها موجودة ) استخدام كمرات ساقطة ..

و تستخدم البلاطات المصمتة SolidSlab في أماكن الحمامات إذا أحببت ..

أما البلاطات المصمتة في الغرف Solid slab فهو خيار غير مفضل بسبب وجود السقوط كما تفضلت .

لكن البديل ليس البلاطات اللاكمرية Flat Slab لأنها مكلفة و لست بحاجة إليها ..

مع التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## م احمد عيسي (17 يناير 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> أخي الفاضل ، بارك الله بك و نحن بإذن الله أخوة .
> 
> تستطيع بدون حرج كما أرى من المخططات أن تستخدم بلاطة هوردي باتجاه واحد بسماكة أقدرها بـ ( 28 سم ) ( 20 بلوك + 8 سم خرسانة ) .
> 
> ...


بالأمانه الشديدة مهندسى الفاضل لا يوجد حرج فى العلم و اهينا بنتعلم و لكنى يا بشمهندس اتمنى ان اصمم هذا السقف هوردى لبعدى التام عن تصميمة من قبل مع ولكن حضرتك اديتنى الفرصة انى احطة فى اعتبارى و احاول اصمم و لونى خايف ما اقدرش او اعجز ولكن الحمد لله انا اعرف كل حاجة على البلاطات الهوردى و لكنى من ضمن دراستى كانت على بلاطة هوردى المتماثلة و الساهلة ولا درس تصميم بلاطه هوردى صعبة التصميم او بها عدة افكار 
فلاحظت فى معظم المشاريع الهوردى انه يعتمد او يحاول المصمم جعل البلاطة one way لسهولتها 
و لكنى الشيء الذى فعلا لا اعرفة هو كيف على بالحس الهندسى ان افترض الكمرات المدفونة فعلا لا يوجد عندى الحس و أتمنى ان اتفوق فى تصميم هذا السقف هوردى 
و أذا سمحت م ابو بكر ان تساعدنى فى هذا 
انا ارى مصممون بسم الله ما شاء الله عليهم بمجرد ما يشوفو المشروع ينتقل الحس الهندسى و التقريبى 
فأتمنى ان اكون كذالك 
و بالتو فيق و ان شاء الله يا بشمهندس هأبداء من اليوم و ارجو مساعدتك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 يناير 2011)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> _*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *_​
> 
> - شكرا لمشاركتك و اقتراحك و انا فعلا رئى كان كدة من الاول ان المساحات الكبيرة لا يفضل وجود كمرات​
> ارجو منكم استكمال النقاش
> ...




السلام عليكم م أحمد عيسى 
وأشكرك على كلماتك وخلقك متمنيا لك كل النجاح والتوفيق

القاعدة إذن هى تحقيق المتطلبات المعمارية بأقل التكاليف كما أشار مشرفنا القدير م أبو بكر
بمعنى لو لديك حلان لنفس المشكلة عليك أن تختار الأقل تكلفة طالما أنهما سيؤديان نفس الغرض
أقترح عليك حل البلاطة هوردى ثم فلات وحساب الكميات والتكاليف لكل منهما 
وأثناء المناقشة قدم أفكارك للجهة التى تناقش الحل 
لو قمنا باستخدام سقف هوردى تكون التكاليف كذا 
بينما فلات تكون التكاليف كذا
ولو هناك أى نقاط تريد طرحها للمناقشة يمكننا أن نستمر بالنقاش
تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير
​


----------



## م . أبو بكر (17 يناير 2011)

طيب يا باشا ..

الحس الهندسي أمر يتم اكتسابه نتيجة الخبرة ، فبعد أن تصمم عشرات الأسقف ستجد أنك بت قادراً على إعطاء تصميم تقريبي قبل البدء و إمساك الآلة الحاسبة .

على كل حال ، سادعي أنني أمتلك ذلك الحس الهندسي حيث أنني صممت مئات المنشآت من قياسات و أنواع مختلفة .
أقول أن من منشأتك من النوع البسيط تماماً .

أفترض أولياً أن سماكة بلاطتك تتراوح بين ( 26 - 28 ) سم .. و ذلك بناء على تخميني لطول البحور لديك .

نربط الأعمدة الخارجية بكمرات ساقطة عرض 20 سم ، لأنه لا مبرر لأن تكون مدفونة .

نربط جميع الأعمدة التي تحتها جدران بكمرات ساقطة أياضاً لأن الكمر سيختفي في الجدار .

نربط بقية الأعمدة التي ليس تحتها جدران بكمرات مخفية .

ستحصل بناتج ذلك على مجموعة من البلاطات مقطعة بواسطة الكمرات بنوعيها .

الآن ننظر لطول أكبر كمر مخفي و ليكن في حالتك حوالي 4.25 م . 
نقوم بحسبة تقريبية 425/16 = 26.5 سم ، و هو الارتفاع الأدنى حتى تحقق السهم ( Deflection ) .

نقوم بتوزيع الأعصاب باتجاه واحد لكل بلاطة و ننظر لطول أكبر عصب و ليكن 4.25 م أيضاً ، إذاً فإن السماكة 26.5 سم .

عادة يتم تدوير السماكة لأقرب رقم صحيح مزدوج لذلك نفترض السماكة 28 سم ( 20 سم بلوك + 8 سم بلاطة ) .

نبدأ بتصميم الأعصاب حيث نحسب الحمولات على المتر المربع و نضربها بالتباعد بين الأعصاب .

لو أن عرض العصب 12 سم و عرض البلوك 40 سم ( و هو أحد الخيارات الشائعة ) فإن المسافة بين محاور الأعصاب ستكون 52 سم .

إذا الحمولة على العصب الواحد سواء كانت حية أو ميتة = الحمولة على المتر المربع × 0.52 م .

الحمولة الميتة = ( الوزن الذاتي للأعصاب في المتر المربع + وزن البلوك في المتر المربع + قيمة الحمولة الميتة - نفترضها = 0.2 طن /م2 في الأبنية السكنية + وزن الجدران ممكن افتراضها 0.1 طن /م2 إن كانت خفيفة أو يمكن حساب وزن الجدران في كل بلاطة و تقسيمها على مساحة البلاطة . ) 
مجموع الأحمال الميتة على البلاطة عادة يساوي ( 700 كغ / م2 ) .

الحمل الحي نفترضه في المنشآت السكنية ( 200 كغ /م2 ) .

نضرب هذه الأحمال بعرض العصب الواحد = 0.52 م فينتج لدينا أن على كل عصب حمولة ميتة = 365 كغ/م2 و حمولة حية = 105 كغ /م2 .

طبعاً قربنا الحمولات لأقرب رقم صحيح .

الآن نبدأ بتحليل العصب بواسطة أحد البرامج المحلية البسيطة أو بروكون ( جرب برنامج جواد بيم ) و فيه نسخة و مجانية - و نوجد العزوم و ردود الأفعال ( التي ستكون بدورها حمولات على الكمرات ) .

نصمم العصب و في حالتك أفترض أن العصب لن يتجاوز ( 2 فاي 12 مم سفلي + 2 فاي 10 مم علوي ) .

لنقل الأحمال إلى الكمرات نأخذ رد فعل العصب على الكمر و نقسمه على عرض العصب ( 0.52 ) لأن كل متر طول يحمل عصبين .

نضع الأحمال الحية و الميتة كل على حدى على الكمر و نصمم الكمر .

أفترض أولاً أبعاد للكمرات .. و هنا من خبرتي أخمن أن عرض الكمر المدفون لديك سيتراوح بين ( 50 - 60 سم ) و الكمر الساقط عرضه 20 سم و ارتفاعه حوالي 50 سم .

سنتأكد من هذه الأرقام بالحساب طبعاً .
و نوجد قيم التسليح .

هذه الأرقام تخمينية ، ناتجة عن الخبرة ، نفترضها أولاً و من ثم نتحقق منها بالحساب ...

إذا بدأت التصميم فيسرني أن اساعدك حتى النهاية .

ربما كان الأسهل علي أن أعطيك التصميم جاهزاً ، لكنني أفضل أن تتعلم ذلك بنفسك ..

حاول و ستنجح بإذن الله .

أخوك


----------



## م احمد عيسي (17 يناير 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> السلام عليكم م أحمد عيسى
> وأشكرك على كلماتك وخلقك متمنيا لك كل النجاح والتوفيق
> 
> القاعدة إذن هى تحقيق المتطلبات المعمارية بأقل التكاليف كما أشار مشرفنا القدير م أبو بكر
> ...


بارك الله فيك و بارك الله mecheil.edwar
ان شاء الله سو ف ابداء فى التصميم و سوف نتناقش مع بعض فى التكاليف ان شاء الله


----------



## م احمد عيسي (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير م ابو بكر ووفقك دائما 
(( *الحس الهندسي أمر يتم اكتسابه نتيجة الخبرة ، فبعد أن تصمم عشرات الأسقف ستجد أنك بت قادراً على إعطاء تصميم تقريبي قبل البدء و إمساك الآلة الحاسبة .))
أتمنى ان اوصل لهذه الدرجة كافية فى التصميم 
و أنا افتخر بهذه المقولة فهى تذكرنى بالمهندس الجميل ( اسامة نوارة ) حيث انه ساعدنى فى الكثير ايضا 
(( **ربما كان الأسهل علي أن أعطيك التصميم جاهزاً ، لكنني أفضل أن تتعلم ذلك بنفسك ..)) 
و أن شاء الله سو ف ابدا و سوف نتناقش فى الحسابات سويا ان شاء الله 
انا قولت ابعت الرد فورا وأبداء فى المشاركة ان شاء الله 

*


----------



## م احمد عيسي (17 يناير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]السلام علكيم م / ابو بكر [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اررجو ان لا اكون تأخرت على ارفاق الملف و المقترحات الحسابية للمشروع و الذى سيتم المناقشة فيها ان شاء الله [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فى البداية يتم التصميم فى البلاطات متخذا فى الاعتبار هذه النقاط الأساسية [/FONT]
1-[FONT=&quot]ال [/FONT]Fcu ( for cast concret ) = 250kn/m^2
2-Fy (for steel bars ) = 360 Kn/m^2
[FONT=&quot]افترض سمك البلاطة الهوردى 27 وهنا استخدمت بلوك اسمنتى ابعاده 40*20*20 و هنا تكون ال( [/FONT]Ts[FONT=&quot])= 7سم و ([/FONT]h [FONT=&quot]) = 20 سم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبعد ذلك ال [/FONT]solid part [FONT=&quot]و الذى من خلالة اقدر اقاوم كلا من ال [/FONT]B.M [FONT=&quot]و ال [/FONT]S.F 
[FONT=&quot]و هنا تكون اقل قيمة لل [/FONT]solid part x = 2.5 cm 
[FONT=&quot]بعض الملاحظات الى من خلالها تم معرفة عدد البلوكات [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ففى ال [/FONT]HB1​ Ls= 5.55 N.B = 25 x= .225​ LL = 6.09 N.B = 12 x= 0.095​ HB2​ Ls= 6.94 N.B = 32 x= .22​ LL = 7.24 N.B = 14 x= 0.17​ HB3​ Ls= 2.18 N.B = 8 x= .24​ LL = 7.22 N.B = 14 x= 0.16​ HB4​ Ls= 3.61 N.B = 16 x= .155​ LL = 5.92 N.B = 12 x= .01​ HB5​ Ls= 2.45 N.B = 10 x= .175​ LL = 3.61 N.B = 7 x= 0.1​ HB6​ Ls= 3.72 N.B = 16 x= .21​ LL = 10.87 N.B = 21 x= 0.235​ [FONT=&quot]وفى الحمامات [/FONT]
L/Ls = 3.72/2.38 = 1.5 <2 two way 
Ts= Ls/40 = 2.38 /40=0.05 
Take ts = 12 cm 
[FONT=&quot]و ناتى بعد ذلك بحساب وزن الأعصاب [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فكما قولت حضرتك لو أن عرض العصب 12 سم و عرض البلوك 40 سم ( و هو أحد الخيارات الشائعة ) فإن المسافة بين محاور الأعصاب ستكون 52 سم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و لكنى بدأتها فى المشروع 10سم و عرض البلوك 40سم اذن المسافة بين محور الآعصاب 50سم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فعند حساب ال [/FONT]Wrib 
[FONT=&quot]طبقا للقانون [/FONT] Wrib= (1.4 (ts * [FONT=&quot]α[/FONT]c +F.c )+1.6(L.L )*s +1.4(b*h*1*[FONT=&quot]α[/FONT]c)+1.4(5(weight of blok)
[FONT=&quot]وهنا و بالتعويض فى القانون نجد ان [/FONT]Wrib = 5.87 
Wrib/s = 11.74 
[FONT=&quot]بعد ذلك نقوم بحساب احمال الحوائط على الكمرات [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مع العلم ان وزن الحوائط لسمك [/FONT]12 cmworking = .264 & ultim = .369 )[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حيث ان ارتفاع الدور فى هذا المشروع 3م اذن 3-.7 = 2.3م و ده فى الكمرات الساقطة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اما فى الكمرات المدفونة 3- .27 =2.73 م[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و كانت هذه هى بعض الحسابات المبدئية و يوجد بعض الملاحظات خطرت بفكرى اثناء اقتراح التصميم 
[/FONT]





1-[FONT=&quot]الحمامات انا اعرف انه لا يفضل وضع الحمام بتصميم بلاطة هوردى ولا الكمرات المدفونى و هنا اقترحت نظام الكمرات هذا ارجو لو يوجد بها تعليق ارجو النقاش فيها [/FONT]
2-[FONT=&quot]جميع للكمرات لخارجية ابعادها 12*70[/FONT]
3-[FONT=&quot]هل اقتراحى للكمرات المدفونة ووضعه سليم [/FONT]
4-[FONT=&quot]يوجد بروز فى السقف معلم بالون الاحمر ما وضعه فى السقف حيث انه لا يتعدى 49 سم [/FONT]
5-[FONT=&quot]بعد ذلك اريد ان ابداء تصميم بأحدى برامج التصميم ( [/FONT]sap [FONT=&quot]او [/FONT]safe [FONT=&quot] ) ما هو الاحسن فى التصميم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فأرجو المساعدة فى تصدير الملف الى السيف او الساب
وهذا الرابط يو جد به ملف الكاد 
http://www.mediafire.com/?hbgv503el86lxdy
[/FONT]


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (17 يناير 2011)

انا محضرتش النقاش من اولة ودا سوء حظ

بس انا شوفت ان حضرتك عامل كلة هلوى بلوك

ممكن المنطقة الوسطى هولى بلوك بس انا مش بفضل هوردى لان وزنها تقيل بس زى ما تحب دا راى شخصى 

منطقة الحمامات مينفعش فيها هوردى الا لو عزلت كويس جدا جدا ودا مش مضمون لانك مش هتصمم وتقعد جنبة وتشوف المالك هيعزل كويس ولا لا

انت ممكن تعملها solid عادى
ودا طبعا لو دخلتها على الساب هتعمل عندها الجوينتات مش مع بعض يعنى هتغير التقسيمة عشان العزم مش مستمر

لو انت عامل هوردى عشان السقوط انت ممكن تمشيها بلاطة solid وتشيك deflection طبعا والمنطقة اللى فيها حيطة وكنت عايز تعملها كمرة حط تحت الحيطة فواتير

يارب تكون حضرتك استفد 

بالتوفيق


----------



## م احمد عيسي (17 يناير 2011)

اشكرك م darkmetal1001 على مرورك و مشاركتك معنا فى النقاش



darkmetal1001 قال:


> انا محضرتش النقاش من اولة ودا سوء حظ
> 
> بس انا شوفت ان حضرتك عامل كلة هلوى بلوك
> 
> ...



ودة ملف الكاد لكى تشاركنا فى النقاش
http://www.mediafire.com/?hbgv503el86lxdy


----------



## م . أبو بكر (18 يناير 2011)

بدايو فقيمة Fcu غير صحيحة ...و الصحيح Fcu = 25000 Kn/m2 .
و يكون Fy = 360000 Kn/m2 .

إلا إن كنت تقصد واحدات أخرى .

ثانياً لماذا استخدمت الهوردي باتجاهين ، أرى أن التصميم باتجاه واحد ممكن ، 

من الأفضل أن توزع الكمرات أولاً و الأماكن التي يمكن للكمرة أن يكون فيها ساقطاً أو مخفياً لنقرر أي من البلاطات ستصمم باتجاهين و أيها باتحاه واحد .

و أرى أن خيار الاتجاه الواحد لديك ممكن تماماً إلا إن كان هناك ما يعوق الكمر الساقط على المحور ( 8 ) .
فتنفذ البلاطات Hb2 فقط باتجاهين و الباقي باتجاه واحد .

و في حالة الاتجاه الواحد يؤخذ تقدير سمك البلاطة من الاتجاه القصير للبلاطة و ليس الطويل ، و يكون Hsb1 = 3.65 m ..

يرجى تنزيل الكمرات أولاً و من ثم نناقش الهوردي .
مع التحية


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يناير 2011)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> [font=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/font]
> [font=&quot]السلام علكيم م / ابو بكر [/font]
> [font=&quot]اررجو ان لا اكون تأخرت على ارفاق الملف و المقترحات الحسابية للمشروع و الذى سيتم المناقشة فيها ان شاء الله [/font]
> [font=&quot]فى البداية يتم التصميم فى البلاطات متخذا فى الاعتبار هذه النقاط الأساسية [/font]
> ...


 
حاول تعيد توزيع الاعصاب بما يضمن الاستمرارية للعصب في اكثر من بحراو باكية - بمعني ان يكون العصب مستمر بعد الكمر المدفون في نفس المكان ولا يتحرك يمينا او يسارا - لان انا شايف ان كل بلاطة اعصابها غير مستمرة مع البلاطة المجاورة لها - والفارق بين ابعاد البلاطات يتم اضافته في الجزؤ المصمت 

بلاطة مفرغة في اتجاه واحد - لا تعني بالضرورة ان يكون اتجاه الاعصاب في الاتجاه القصير - ولكن عامل الاستمرارية للاعصاب قد يكون هو الحاكم 

الكوابيل الكبيرة مهم جدا لها ان تكون اعصابها مستمرة مع الاعصاب الداخليه - حتي يعمل العصب ككابولي مع العصب الداخلي 

الجزؤ الكابولي الصغير يمكن اعتباره بلاطة مصمته كابولية بتسليح شوك تمتد داخل البلاطة مرة ونصف

للاسف الاوتوكاد عندي به مشكله وسيتم اصلاحه لمتابعة الموضوع بملف الاوتوكاد ان شاء الله

ومتابع معكم ان شاء الله

وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يناير 2011)

البلاطة 1 & 2 ممكن ان تجعل اتجاههما عمودي علي الاتجاه الحالي وتضيف كمر مخفي بين الاعمدة في البلاطة 2 لكي تجعل اتجاه الاعصاب واحد في البلاطتين ( افقياً ) مما يحل مشكلة الكابولي الطرفي في الاتجاهين وكذلك مشكلة الجزؤ المضلع المجاور للكوابيل 

البلاطة 5 يجب استمرارية الكوابيل مع البلاطة نفسها علي استقامة واحدة 

وكذلك استمرارية اعصاب بلاطة 3&4 

البلاطة 6 يفضل تغيير اتجاه الاعصاب مع اضافة كمرة مخفية بين الاعمدة لتقليل طول الاعصاب


----------



## ELKAISAR (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخى العزيز انا مع رأى المهندس ابو بكر
لاداعى لاستخدام flat slab والمساحة المفتوحة ليست كبيرة لهذة الدرجة
اكبر بعد هو فى الصالة 6.47 م ولذا يمكن استعمال نظام البلاطات الهوردى فى هذا المبنى 
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## م احمد عيسي (18 يناير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]شكرا على متابعة المناقشة ( م ابو بكر & م [/FONT]mohy_y2003[FONT=&quot]& م [/FONT]ELKAISAR[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و بارك الله فيكم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فأنتم تعكسون الراية دائما فدائما نرا إذا ما توفّر إنسان على مستوى وقدر من العلم، فقد يأخذه الغرور والتعالي على من حولـه،و الاحساس بأنه هو المتعلم الوحيد وتسيطر عليه الأنانية فيحتكر العلم والمعرفة لنفسه، ويبخل بها على الآخرين، إلا في حدود خدمة ذاته ومصالحه. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبذل العلم هي زكاته. روي عن رسول الله [/FONT](ص)[FONT=&quot]أنه قال[/FONT])[FONT=&quot]زكاة العلم تعليمه من لا يعلمه[/FONT](
[FONT=&quot]وعن الإمام علي [/FONT](ص)[FONT=&quot][/FONT]: [FONT=&quot](زكاة العلم بذله لمستحقه)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إن بذل العلم للناس يزكي نفس العالم ويطهرها من الأنانية والبخل، ويؤكد لديه الشعور بالمسؤولية، فالعلم ليس تشريفاً فقط وإنما هو مسؤولية وتكليف[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]من ناحية أخرى فإن بذل العلم يزيده وينميه، كما يقول الإمام علي [/FONT](ص)[FONT=&quot][/FONT])[FONT=&quot]والعلم يزكو على الإنفاق[/FONT]( [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و عند دخولى للملتقى لكى استمر فى النقاش شاهدت أوقات دخولكم على الملتقى و كانت تتراوح ما بين الساعه 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]( 8صباحا الى 10 صباحا ) فدعوت لكم بارك الله فيكم ووفقك فى أعمالكم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و قرأت ملاحظاتكم و جارى الناقش فيها ان شاء الله [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فكانت هذه الكلامات لابد ان اقولها فى البداية و قبل اى شيئ[/FONT]


----------



## م احمد عيسي (18 يناير 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى البداية انا محرج من هذه الاخطاء و لكن العلم لا يوجد به حرج فهذا ما دعانى اتسأل و اناقش فى بعض ملاحظاتكم [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فى البداية م ابو بكر [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot](([/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لماذا استخدمت الهوردي باتجاهين ، أرى أن التصميم باتجاه واحد ممكن ،))[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]بالفعل انا استخدم فى التصميم بلاطة الهوردى اتجاة واحد [/FONT]**one way Hollow block **[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بأستخدم شرط ان [/FONT]**Ls <7 **[FONT=&quot]او [/FONT]**LL/LS>4/3 **[FONT=&quot] و كل البلاطات صممت على هذه الطريقة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ففى بلاطة [/FONT]**HB1 **[FONT=&quot]--------[/FONT]**Ls**[FONT=&quot]----[/FONT]**5.50 *
*[FONT=&quot]ففى بلاطة [/FONT]**HB2**[FONT=&quot]--------------اعتذر فكات ال[/FONT]**Ls = 7.24 **[FONT=&quot]و هنا تكون [/FONT]**tow way *
*[FONT=&quot]ففى بلاطة [/FONT]**HB3**[FONT=&quot]-------------[/FONT]**2.04*
*[FONT=&quot]ففى بلاطة [/FONT]**HB4**[FONT=&quot]------------[/FONT]**3.28 *
*[FONT=&quot]ففى بلاطة [/FONT]**HB5**[FONT=&quot]----------[/FONT]**2.45*
*[FONT=&quot]ففى بلاطة [/FONT]**HB6**[FONT=&quot]----------[/FONT]**3.85**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و هنا تكون قد استوفت الشروط [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot](([/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]و في حالة الاتجاه الواحد يؤخذ تقدير سمك البلاطة من الاتجاه القصير للبلاطة و ليس الطويل ، و يكون[/FONT]** Hsb1 = 3.65 m*[FONT=&quot]))[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]و هذا ما تم فعلة فأرجو شرح هذه النقطة حيث انى فعلا محدد السمك على الآتجاة القصير [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]((رجى تنزيل الكمرات أولاً و من ثم نناقش الهوردي[/FONT]** .**[FONT=&quot])) [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و جارى رفع الكمرات اولاً[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]م / محى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]((حاول تعيد توزيع الاعصاب بما يضمن الاستمرارية للعصب في اكثر من بحراو باكية - بمعني ان يكون العصب مستمر بعد الكمر المدفون في نفس المكان ولا يتحرك يمينا او يسارا))[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ارجو ارفاق صورة مشروح علية لكى استوعبها اكتر من كده [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و لكنى عندى سؤال هو مش انا بصمم كل بلاطة على حده بأستثناء السمك فكل بلاطة يوجد بها [/FONT]**solid part **[FONT=&quot] فى الاتجاة الطويل و القصير[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]معين فهذا هو الى ممكن يخلف معايه الاعصاب ولا تحقق لآستمرارية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]((والفارق بين ابعاد البلاطات يتم اضافته في الجزؤ المصمت))[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ارجو ارفاق صورة لهذا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]((بلاطة مفرغة في اتجاه واحد - لا تعني بالضرورة ان يكون اتجاه الاعصاب في الاتجاه القصير - ولكن عامل الاستمرارية للاعصاب قد يكون هو الحاكم))[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مع العلم انى اعرف ان اتجاة ال[/FONT]**load **[FONT=&quot]هو نفس اتجاة ال [/FONT]**Ribs **[FONT=&quot] ولا يفضل اخذ ال [/FONT]**Ribs **[FONT=&quot] فى الأتجاة الطويل الا فى حالات خاصة لكن ما صدفتنيش حالات خاصة لو انا لا على قدر كافى من معرفتها [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]((البلاطة [/FONT]**1 & 2 **[FONT=&quot]ممكن ان تجعل اتجاههما عمودي)) [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مش ده برضو بنحددة عن طريق الأتجاة القصير فأذاى اخلى اتجاههما عمودى ممكن شرح [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]((البلاطة 6 يفضل تغيير اتجاه الاعصاب مع اضافة كمرة مخفية بين الاعمدة لتقليل طول الاعصاب ))[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ارجو استكمال المناقشة و أعتذر اذاكنت طولت فى المناقشة[/FONT]*​


----------



## iaia2100 (18 يناير 2011)

بلاطات هوردي


----------



## م احمد عيسي (18 يناير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]م ابو بكر ارفقت لك الملف الذى يوجد به الكمرات فقط [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فيوجد اكبر [/FONT]Ls [FONT=&quot]عندى هتلاقيها فى [/FONT]HB1 [FONT=&quot] و دى = [/FONT]5.50 [FONT=&quot] و متهيقلى دى الى بصمم عليها و بختار من خلالها السمك على حد علمى [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ففى الملف ارفقت لك المساحات [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و أماكن الكمرات الساقطة و المدفونة 
[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مع العلم ان الكمرات الساقطة اكبر بحر عندى هو فى كمرة السلم = [/FONT]5.34[FONT=&quot] م و ينص الكود لتحديد سمك الكمرة هو [/FONT]1/10 [FONT=&quot]من البحر الخالص لذلك هنا افضل ان يكون السقوط ام 60 او 70[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]جميع الكمرات الساقطة (12*70) ما عدا كمرت السلم فهى ( 25*70 ) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و الكمرت المدفونة مكتوبة ابعادها فى الملف 
[/FONT]
http://www.mediafire.com/?kh5wj3g5d8cdjdy
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## م . أبو بكر (18 يناير 2011)

هل يمكن جعل هذا الكمر الطويل ساقطاً ، لماذا لا نجعله كذلك و بالتالي يخرج خارج حسابات سمك البلاطة ...

من جهة أخرى ، فإن السمك الافتراضي للكمر = l/16 و ليس l/10 .

ثالثاً لا يمكن أن يكون عرض الكمر 12 سم ، أقل شئ 20 سم .

رابعا : هل يمكن وضع كمر على المحور 8 .
مع التحية


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (18 يناير 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> هل يمكن جعل هذا الكمر الطويل ساقطاً ، لماذا لا نجعله كذلك و بالتالي يخرج خارج حسابات سمك البلاطة ...
> 
> من جهة أخرى ، فإن السمك الافتراضي للكمر = l/16 و ليس l/10 .
> 
> ...




حضرتك كنت ممكن تحط كمرة على المحور 8 وكدا هتنقسم البلاطة الكبيرة دى لبلاطتين 3.6 * 7.5
وكدا ممكن تنعمل solid slab



بالنسبة بردة للبلاطتين HB4,5,6
انا من راى بردة انت لية عملتهم هولى بلوك ممكن يمشوا solid slab كويس اوى


فية حاجة على الاكس 11 
فية درجتين يعنى فية اختلاف فى المناسيب عندك فى السقف يبقى كنت لازم تعمل كمرة على الاكس دا 
فى منطقة HB4 

وبردة المشكلة بتاعت السلمتين دول على الاكس10 بس فية كمرة وبكدا محلولة وخد بالك

ان دى هتبقة على الساب فى المنطقة دى مش هتوصل الجوينت مع بعضها لان العزم مش هيستمر

تمنايتى بالتوفيق


----------



## م احمد عيسي (18 يناير 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> هل يمكن جعل هذا الكمر الطويل ساقطاً ، لماذا لا نجعله كذلك و بالتالي يخرج خارج حسابات سمك البلاطة ...
> 
> من جهة أخرى ، فإن السمك الافتراضي للكمر = l/16 و ليس l/10 .
> على حد علمى
> ...


بس انا فعلا يا م ابو بكر بقترح الجزء HB2 ممكن يكون Flat Slab 
وبكدة يبقى فى المشروع ده اشتغلنى Solid &flat &hollow


----------



## م احمد عيسي (18 يناير 2011)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> حضرتك كنت ممكن تحط كمرة على المحور 8 وكدا هتنقسم البلاطة الكبيرة دى لبلاطتين 3.6 * 7.5
> وكدا ممكن تنعمل solid slab
> 
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (18 يناير 2011)

اسف يا بشمهندس دول مش سلمتين اصلى كان الاتوكاد مهنج وكانول باينين خطوط مستمرة طلعوا ارش

على العموم انا زى ما قولت لحضرتك فكر فى حكاية البلاطات solid اللى اقترحتها عليك
لان العامل المهم فى شغلك التكلفة


----------



## م احمد عيسي (18 يناير 2011)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> اسف يا بشمهندس دول مش سلمتين اصلى كان الاتوكاد مهنج وكانول باينين خطوط مستمرة طلعوا ارش
> 
> على العموم انا زى ما قولت لحضرتك فكر فى حكاية البلاطات solid اللى اقترحتها عليك
> لان العامل المهم فى شغلك التكلفة


بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس على التواصل 
بس فى حاجة فى فكرة البلاطة الsolid انا لو صممتها كده انا شايف ان هتبقى فى كمرات كتير فلية ما اتغاضاش عنها بالبلاطة الهوردى او الفلات و بمأن الفلات مكلفة نسبيا فأتخترنا الهوردى 
انا فعلا عارف انا العامل المهم هو التكلفة و لكن هذا المشروع هو عبارة عن تدريب ليا ليس لجهات مختصة لآنى فية بتدرب على تصميم البلاطة الهوردى لبعدى التام عنها 
ارجو منك ان تتواصل معنا فى النقاش حتى تساعدنى فى تصدير الملف الى احدى برامج التصميم


----------



## م احمد عيسي (18 يناير 2011)

م / ابو بكر ارفقت لك ملف يوجد به اقتراحات الكمرات 




و ينفع بالفعل انى اضع كمر ساقط على محور 8


----------



## م . أبو بكر (19 يناير 2011)

> و ينفع بالفعل انى اضع كمر ساقط على محور 8



ممتاز .

هل يمكننا إضافة كمرات على المحورين ( 4 - 12 ) إذا أمكن ذلك ، فإن الأعصاب ستعمل باتجاه وحيد بالعرض و تكون قد تخلصت من كل المشاكل لديك .

أما عن عرض الكمر الأدنى فهو l/40 حيث l هو بحر الكمرة ، و في الإطارات شرط إضافي ألا يقل العرض عن 1/3 الارتفاع .
بكل الأحوال لم أعهد أحداً استخدم عرض أقل من 20 سم .

من جهتي لا أفضل استخدام البلاطات المصمتة إلا في منطقة الحمامات ، و عدم استخدامها مختلطة مع الهوردي لأنها تقطع استمرارية الأعصاب من جهة و لأنها ستغير منسوب القالب الخشبي مما يسبب صعوبة في التنفيذ .

إذا أمكنك إضافة هذين الكمرين ساقطين أو مخفيين ، فاستخدم هوردي باتجاه واحد بسماكة قليلة لأن جميع الفتحات لا تتجاوز 4 م بالنسبة إليك في الهوردي .

أما الكمرات فلا مشكلة طالما أنها ساقطة استخدم ارتفاع أولي ( l/16 ) و ليس ( l/10 ) ارجع إلى الكود المصري الفقرة ( 4-3-1-2 ) للتأكد من موضوع ارتفاع الكمرات حسب الاستمرارية .

مع التحية


----------



## م احمد عيسي (19 يناير 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> ممتاز .
> 
> هل يمكننا إضافة كمرات على المحورين ( 4 - 12 ) إذا أمكن ذلك ، فإن الأعصاب ستعمل باتجاه وحيد بالعرض و تكون قد تخلصت من كل المشاكل لديك .


الموضوع بقى شيق للغاية 
و لكن يبقى عندى استفسار انا فرضا ححط كمرات ساقطة على المحورين دول ابقى استفدت اية ماكان من الممكن اقلبها solid فأنا بكدة هضع كمرات مدفونة 
مع العلم انها فعلا بنأن على الLs تبقى بلاطة هوردى من اتجاة و احد لآنى = 5.5 و كدة اقل من 7 و دة شرط من شروط الهوردى فى اتجاة و احد 
م ابو بكر كانت تو جد مشاركة للمهندس محى و لم استوعبها 
و هيا 







mohy_y2003 قال:


> حاول تعيد توزيع الاعصاب بما يضمن الاستمرارية للعصب في اكثر من بحراو باكية - بمعني ان يكون العصب مستمر بعد الكمر المدفون في نفس المكان ولا يتحرك يمينا او يسارا - لان انا شايف ان كل بلاطة اعصابها غير مستمرة مع البلاطة المجاورة لها - والفارق بين ابعاد البلاطات يتم اضافته في الجزؤ المصمت


----*[FONT=&quot]ارجو ارفاق صورة مشروح علية لكى استوعبها اكتر من كده [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و لكنى عندى سؤال هو مش انا بصمم كل بلاطة على حده بأستثناء السمك فكل بلاطة يوجد بها [/FONT]solid part [FONT=&quot] فى الاتجاة الطويل و القصير[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]معين فهذا هو الى ممكن يخلف معايه الاعصاب ولا تحقق لآستمرارية

[/FONT]*


mohy_y2003 قال:


> بلاطة مفرغة في اتجاه واحد - لا تعني بالضرورة ان يكون اتجاه الاعصاب في الاتجاه القصير - ولكن عامل الاستمرارية للاعصاب قد يكون هو الحاكم


---- *[FONT=&quot]مع العلم انى اعرف ان اتجاة ال[/FONT]load [FONT=&quot]هو نفس اتجاة ال [/FONT]Ribs [FONT=&quot] ولا يفضل اخذ ال [/FONT]Ribs [FONT=&quot] فى الأتجاة الطويل الا فى حالات خاصة لكن ما صدفتنيش حالات خاصة لو انا لا على قدر كافى من معرفتها [/FONT]*

فهذه نقط اريد ايضاحها م ابو بكر


----------



## م احمد عيسي (19 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
م ابو بكر انا فى انتظار رد حضرتك فى المشاركة السابقة 
ارفقت لك تعديل جديد 
صورة بها موضع الكمرات 





2- موطع البلاطة الهوردى يارب تكون صح المرادى 





ودة ملف الكاد ارجو الأطلاع 
http://www.mediafire.com/?70yo0mbe8lepc9m

و لنبداء النقاش


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (19 يناير 2011)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس على التواصل
> بس فى حاجة فى فكرة البلاطة الsolid انا لو صممتها كده انا شايف ان هتبقى فى كمرات كتير فلية ما اتغاضاش عنها بالبلاطة الهوردى او الفلات و بمأن الفلات مكلفة نسبيا فأتخترنا الهوردى
> انا فعلا عارف انا العامل المهم هو التكلفة و لكن هذا المشروع هو عبارة عن تدريب ليا ليس لجهات مختصة لآنى فية بتدرب على تصميم البلاطة الهوردى لبعدى التام عنها
> ارجو منك ان تتواصل معنا فى النقاش حتى تساعدنى فى تصدير الملف الى احدى برامج التصميم



لا انا لو حبيت تعملها solid slab مش محتاج كمر غير على الاكس 8 وبس اما الباقى هتكون بلاطة عادية 

بالنسبة لحكاية الاعصاب والبلوكات انا عملتلك نموذج على مشروعك مبينلك فية حكاية استمرار الاعصاب

وانا تحت امر حضرتك فى تمثيل المنشا على الساب


----------



## م احمد عيسي (19 يناير 2011)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> بالنسبة لحكاية الاعصاب والبلوكات انا عملتلك نموذج على مشروعك مبينلك فية حكاية استمرار الاعصاب



بارك الله فيك و الله جميل خالص 
بس انا كنت عاوز اقول حاجة بخصوص الأستمرارية 
*[FONT=&quot] هو مش انا بصمم كل بلاطة على حده بأستثناء السمك فكل بلاطة يوجد بها [/FONT]solid part [FONT=&quot] فى الاتجاة القصير بالتعويض فى المعادلة 




و كذالك فى الأتجاة الطويل 





[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]معين فهذا هو الى ممكن يخلف معايه الاعصاب ولا تحقق لآستمرارية[/FONT]*
ازاى حضرتك حافظت على الاستمرارية و المسافه الى انا معينهالك على الرسم حسبتها ازى ولا انت خدتها ثابته 
مع انى عند حسابى فى القوانين التى أعلى 
برضو ما قدرتش احافظ على الآستمرارية 




و بالنسبة لو فى كمر مدفون احافظ على الأستمرارية ازاى مع العلم انى حاطط لكل بلاطة solid part ففى الطول الصغير فى HB2 كانت مسافت ال solid part من ال center =.175
و فى الطول الكبير = .2 
اشكرك للأستكمال النقاش


----------



## م احمد عيسي (20 يناير 2011)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> وانا تحت امر حضرتك فى تمثيل المنشا على الساب


بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ووفقك فى عملك ان شاء الله فهذا هو المعتاد من ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يناير 2011)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> لا انا لو حبيت تعملها solid slab مش محتاج كمر غير على الاكس 8 وبس اما الباقى هتكون بلاطة عادية
> 
> بالنسبة لحكاية الاعصاب والبلوكات انا عملتلك نموذج على مشروعك مبينلك فية حكاية استمرار الاعصاب
> 
> وانا تحت امر حضرتك فى تمثيل المنشا على الساب


 
هذا هو ما كنت اقصده يا اخ احمد - استمرارية الاعصاب :28:

مشكور darkmetal1001 وبارك الله فيك

وممكن تكمل الجزؤ الكابولي العلوي الخارجي - الايمن والايسر - هوردي ايضاً وبه اعصاب علي نفس الاستقامه 

والكمر الساقط الخارجي عند هذا الجزؤ يمينا ويسارا ممكن يتم عمله مدفون - اذا كان المعماري لن يقبل سقوط كمره عند الكابولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يناير 2011)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> بارك الله فيك و الله جميل خالص
> بس انا كنت عاوز اقول حاجة بخصوص الأستمرارية
> *[font=&quot]هو مش انا بصمم كل بلاطة على حده بأستثناء السمك فكل بلاطة يوجد بها [/font]solid part [font=&quot]فى الاتجاة القصير بالتعويض فى المعادلة [/font]
> [font=&quot]
> ...


 
الجزؤ المصمت سيعتبر ركيزة للاعصاب - كان الاعصاب عبارة عن كمر مستمر مرتكز علي الكمر المخفي


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (20 يناير 2011)

لا انا بستخدم نفس القوانين دى 

بس الفكرة انك تعرف ازاى ترتب البلوكات 
يعنى

لو انت جيت عوضت فى القانون بقيم لل solid part هيطلعلك لكل قيمة من solid part قيمة لعدد البلوكات

يعنى لو عوضت بقيمة 35 سم هتلاقى مثلا مثلا عد البلوكات 22
لو عوضت بقيمة 20 سم هتلاقى مثلا مثلا عد البلوكات 15 

طب اختار 22 ولا 15 
لا هنا بقى المهارة 

اختار العدد اللى يضمنلى استمرارية الاعصاب 

يارب اكون وفقت انى اوصلك المعلومة وبردة هقولك انك بالخبرة هتلاقى نفسك بتعرف تعمل الحكاية دى علطول 
من ابعاد البلاطة تعرف انت عايز solid part قد اية وهيطلع قد اية 

وانا مستعد للنقاش


----------



## م احمد عيسي (20 يناير 2011)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> لو انت جيت عوضت فى القانون بقيم لل solid part هيطلعلك لكل قيمة من solid part قيمة لعدد البلوكات
> 
> يعنى لو عوضت بقيمة 35 سم هتلاقى مثلا مثلا عد البلوكات 22
> لو عوضت بقيمة 20 سم هتلاقى مثلا مثلا عد البلوكات 15
> ...


بارك الله فيك م darkmetal1001 على هذا المجهود كلام حضرتك كويس بس أزاى
لو أحنا بنتكلم على الأستمرارية هنلاحظ ان Hb1 & Hb2 &Hb2 بما أن ال Ls بتاعت البلاطات دى اقل من 7 م أذن البلاطة دى هتبقى one way حلو كدة يعنى بمعنى اصح العصب بيبقى فى اتجاة ال Ls السؤال هنا 
أنا عندى فى HB1 بالتعويض فى القوانين Ls=2.37 -----N.B= 9 ----X=0.235 

LL= 3.85 -----N.B= 7 ------X= .225 
_______________________________
و HB2 بالتعويض فى القوانين Ls=3.85 -----N.B= 17 ----X=.175 
LL= 5.3 -----N.B= 10 ------X= .2
__________________________________
HB3 بالتعويض فى القوانين Ls=3.69 -----N.B= 16 ----X=.195 
LL= 7.81 -----N.B=15 ------X= .205
حلو كدة طيب نيجى طيب انا كدة بتراوح بأعداد مختلفة 
فأنا اطريت احاول اخد الsolid bart و تتراوح من 2.5 الى 3 cm 



​

اسف جدا لتعب حضراتكم معاية و الله بارك الله فيكم 
​


----------



## م احمد عيسي (21 يناير 2011)

ودة رابط الملفب ان شاء الله يكون صحيح
http://www.mediafire.com/?6bo18u74o65vjid


----------



## م احمد عيسي (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم لعل المانع خير ان شاء الله م ابو بكر و م محى و darkmetal1001
ارجو ان المناقشة لا تكون جهد عليكم ولا تسبب لكم شعور بالملل


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (22 يناير 2011)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> السلام عليكم لعل المانع خير ان شاء الله م ابو بكر و م محى و darkmetal1001
> ارجو ان المناقشة لا تكون جهد عليكم ولا تسبب لكم شعور بالملل



انا والله كان عندى امتحان ولسة راجع دلوقتى منة و اول ما جيت فتحت عشان اشوفك وصلت لغاية فين

كدا كويس اوى احنا كدا وصلنا لدرجة كبيرة من الصح بس فية حاجة 












غير اتجاة البلوكات اللى انا معلملك عليها ملهاش لزمة انك تعمل فى الاتجاة اللى انت عاملة دا 
عشان حكاية استمرارية الاعصاب (غير الاتجاة تديك استمرارية مع الاعصاب اللى فوق )

انا خد بالى فية باكيات انت مش عاملها solid part عامل ربع بلوك طب دا هيتنفذ ازاى لازم يكون فية solid part فى الباكية من الاربع اتجاهات

وانا مستعد للنقاش معاك ولو انت مقتنع برايك فى اى حاجة طبعا انت عارف نتناقش مع بعض ويا اما تقنعنى او انا اقنعك بس اللى احنا بنهدف لة اننا كلنا نتعلم من بعض

ومتقلش تانى ياريت اننا عندنا شعور بالملل لان احنا كلنا زمايل واخوات لو انت تقبلنى كا اخ ليك
وانا اصلا مشروعى مشروع خرسانة يعنى تصميم فا انا اصلا شغال فى مشروعى وعندى هوردى فى مشروعى بردة ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 يناير 2011)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> السلام عليكم لعل المانع خير ان شاء الله م ابو بكر و م محى و darkmetal1001
> ارجو ان المناقشة لا تكون جهد عليكم ولا تسبب لكم شعور بالملل


 
مافي ملل ان شاء الله 

صيق الوقت فقط بالنسبة لي - لكن متابع معكم ان شاء الله


----------



## م احمد عيسي (22 يناير 2011)

ههههههه
بارك الله فيكم و الله بارك الله كلامك جميل و الله يا بشمهندس darkmetal1001
و الله انا ملتمسلكم العذر و الله و عارف ان الوقت ضيق يا بشمهندس محى و ربنا العالم انتو و كل الى فى الملتقى بالنسبالى اخوات وزمايل و انت يا بشمهندس darkmetal1001 اخ بالفعل و الله و ربنا يوفقك فى مشروعك وتخلص على خير


----------



## م احمد عيسي (22 يناير 2011)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> انا والله كان عندى امتحان ولسة راجع دلوقتى منة و اول ما جيت فتحت عشان اشوفك وصلت لغاية فين


ربنا يوفقك يارب و يارب تكون لأمتحانات بخير 
و ربنا يوفقك فى المشروع ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (22 يناير 2011)

مقلتش رايك فى تغير البلوكات لية 
انا مستنيك


----------



## م احمد عيسي (22 يناير 2011)

فى البدايى اعتذر لحضرتك عن خطئى مش عارف ان كنت خدت بالك منه ولا لا 
ان فى المنطقة الى انا معلملك عليها دة حمام و المفروض يبقى solid 





اما بالنسبة لآختيارى لآتجاة الأعصاب فأنا بعتذر لان كلمك صح


----------



## م احمد عيسي (22 يناير 2011)

بالنسبة يا هندسة 


darkmetal1001 قال:


> انا خد بالى فية باكيات انت مش عاملها solid part عامل ربع بلوك طب دا هيتنفذ ازاى لازم يكون فية solid part فى الباكية من الاربع اتجاهات


انا عارف ان البلوك مش هينفع يتنفذ بالطريقة دى لآن ابعاد البلوكات (40*20*20) فمش هينفع لكن انا اخدت فى اعتبارى انى انا سبت مسافة ال solid part من 2.5 الى 3 سم ودة من ال سنتر لاين زى ما قولتالى انا متلخبط فية فرضا فى كمرة مدفونة مسافة الsolid bartاعمله اية ودة مع اعتبار انى مسبت المسافه بتعت الsolid فلما ابدا بلاحظ وجود فرق


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (22 يناير 2011)

المعتاد فى بلاطات الهوردى ان بيكون ان solid part زى ما قولنا من c.L
بس لما بيكون فية كمرة مدفونة هنا الحكاية بتختلف 

انا عن نفسى بتحايل على الحكاية دى بانى الطول اللى اعوض بية فى المعادلة بخدة من وش الكمرة المدفونة مش من السنتر
هنا هتلاقى لو الكمرة الناحية التانية كمرة ساقطة يعنى عرضها هيكون فى حدود 25 سم هتلاقى مثلا solid part بيساوى 30 سم 
هتلاقى الكمرة المدفونة solid part بتاعها عبارة عن 30 سم + نص عرض الكمرة المدفونة


----------



## حاتم حسنى (27 يناير 2011)

الله ينور يا عيسى بس كنت اتمنى انك تستمر فى نواره اكبر قدر ممكن لانك لو كنت استمريت كنت هكون متاكد ان محدش ممكن يعدل عليك اطلاقا لانك هتكون اتعلمت من الريس الكبير بتاعنا 
مع احترامى لكل الناي طبعا 
وانا متاكد انك فاهمنى و عارف الريس تعليمه عامل ازلى


----------

